# My Latest Catch



## andre1 (Jun 25, 2008)

My latest catch .










Citizen aquamount


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That's a very substantial looking piece of kit. Very nice. :thumbsup:

And welcome to :rltb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great looking watch Andre


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like a lot of watch :yes:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Like that


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks the biz.

What are the depth / altitude functions?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wait for the pool of drool when a certain shawn spots this :lol:

Paul


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks massive - good job it's titanium or you might have pulled something :lol: :thumbsup:


----------

